# Triple B Burger



## adam1228 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey all, I'm new to this forum, so I thought I would share one of my favorite recipes as a way to say hello.

I call it the 4B, otherwise known as 

Blue Cheese BBQ Bacon Burgers

1 lb bacon, uncooked, diced small
1 lb ground meat, any kind will work. I like Buffalo for this recipe.
minced garlic to taste (I use about 3 tablespoons - I like garlic!)
minced onion again to taste (I use about 1/4 cup)
salt
pepper
1/2 cup of your favorite BBQ sauce - make your own, bottled, whatever you like. I like Famous Dave's Devil Spit.

Mix all of the above ingredients together thoroughly, form into 1/4 lb patties. Grill until completley cooked. I usually cook burgers Medium, but because of the bacon, I like these to be cooked all the way through. Important- do not press patties during cooking. You want to keep as muck of the juices in the burgers as possible. Melt some crumbled blue cheese on top.

Next, the bun. DO NOT use the crappy ones. Get fresh baked kaiser rolls from the bakery. This makes a huge difference. Assembly is important too. Dress the bottom bun with mayo, lettuce, onion and tomato, in that order from the bottom up. Place burger on top and let rest for a couple of minutes. This is important too as it will allow the juices to ooze out and mingle with the ingredients beneath, creating a delicious mixture of flavor. Finish by drizzling a little BBQ sauce over the top, add the top bun and enjoy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy Cow! 

Welcome to the Forum and pass the napkins; sounds like a goodun'.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe and discription Adam. Now i got to figure out how to get all this friggin DROOOOOL! out of my keyboard.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and thanks!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats probably what they do at Famous Daves. Gonna have to try this one ASAP! Does it get any better then this? I like the Famous Daves "Texas Pit" sauce more since I am not a spicy fan. You have opened up a whole new world for my ground meat consumption. As I read it I could not help but salvatate like Pavlov's dogs!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

made this last night!!! great recipe, thanks.....I actually fried the bacon a little bit first and then cut it up and I also added some green chili's.


----------



## adam1228 (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome, glad ya liked it! I made these for my girlfriend for the first time about a month ago, she liked it so much she didn't speak once during dinner...first time that has ever happened. And she asked me to make em again a week later.

I make a couple of different versions of this...I make one with diced jalapenos added to the mixture prior to cooking, and I will use a sharp cheddar instead of the blue cheese on that version. Thats the great thing about a recipe like this...endless variations, its just a matter of finding flavor combinations that work together.

I like spicy and tangy with a little bit of sweetness. Another good addition to this one is dill pickle relish, added to the mayo. I don't like to use pickle slices cause they make the whole condiment "base" slippery, and nothing worse than the burger sliding around in the bun.


----------

